# quick question about trapping skrats.



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

have had so much fun shooting them this spring. I thought i might get into trapping them. I have a question, it says muskrat trapping closes march 14th, but under the season dates it talks about conibear traps and colony traps being used until may 9th. I have colony traps. can i use then until may 9th? i wrote the GNF the same question. see where i get the quickest response


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes.

The big stipulation in the spring season is staying OFF huts. You cant set on huts or in water shallower than XX inches (I forget how deep). They dont want you pinching any of their precious ducks.

However, its getting to be pretty late to trap rats. With fighting and the fur naturally coming out of prime they arent worth much.

Like beaver, you really only have about 10-15 days after some open water forms to get good spring fur. After that, quality (and price) really takes a hit.


----------

